
Dissecting the Windows Defender Driver - el_duderino
https://n4r1b.netlify.com/en/posts/2020/01/dissecting-the-windows-defender-driver-wdfilter-part-1/
======
neotek
The post URL returns a 404 for me, so here's the correct one:

[https://n4r1b.netlify.com/posts/2020/01/dissecting-the-
windo...](https://n4r1b.netlify.com/posts/2020/01/dissecting-the-windows-
defender-driver-wdfilter-part-1/)

------
calmworm
Maybe it’s just me but I can’t read the article with that justified style. Why
not just use left-aligned? (I’m on a phone too, so that may make it worse.)

~~~
willis936
Justified is standard in scientific writing.

~~~
iudqnolq
Yes, but with LaTeX which has better algorithms than my browser. On FF preview
the spacing is atrocious. At least the site didn't reimplement it's own
kerning in JavaScript...I wonder if you could complete LaTeX to WASM and
render the PostScript output to a canvas...

~~~
willis936
I’m convinced there is a reasonable way to do browser rendering of LaTeX. I’ve
seen interactive LaTeX IDE webpges before and even wiki modules that allow for
a subset of LaTeX features.

~~~
iudqnolq
The ones I've seen either render LaTeX math using something like MathJax or
send your code to a LaTeX process on a server and then display the results as
a PDF. The dumb but tempting bit is using LaTeX to render the entire page
without the browser PDF viewer.

You can export LaTeX to HTML, for example, but that gives up control of a lot
of rendering, including kerning of non-math text.

